

When to Avoid Using A.T.M.’s - petethomas
http://bucks.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/06/when-to-avoid-using-a-t-m-s/

======
albedoa
I thought this article was going to be about how to properly punctuate and
pluralize abbreviations.

~~~
greatreorx
I thought this too at first, but now I think A.T.M.'s is okay in some
editorial circles as a plural non-possessive. It's used in many other NYT
articles - as is non-possessive G.I.'s.

"...some writers still pluralize initialisms in this way. Some style guides
continue to require such apostrophes - perhaps partly to make it clear that
the lower case s is only for pluralization and would not appear in the
singular form of the word, for some acronyms and abbreviations do include
lowercase letters."
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acronym_and_initialism#Represen...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acronym_and_initialism#Representing_plurals_and_possessives)

------
erso
A friend of mine that banks with BofA showed me that any credit card will do
to open the door. I don't know if this is still the case, however.

------
iwwr
CC-actionable locks are possibly one of the more irresponsible things banks
are doing to their customers. They should be banned.

~~~
Anechoic
One of the interesting things IME about those swipe locks is that you don't
have to use a credit/debit card, you can use _anything_ with a mag-strip. If
you're suspicious about a lock, I suppose you could try using your AAA card,
reward card or something else that doesn't have any sensitive info.

~~~
pasbesoin
For a while, the door reader at one of my banks only looked for the first
discernable digit. Insert the card a fraction, and bzz went the door lock.

------
preek
Cash should be made obsolete. I don't use it most of the time, I don't need it
most of the time and I _never_ prefer using it to a digital solution.

Only thing I buy regularly with cash is lunch in smaller restaurants.

~~~
smanek
Cash will never be obsolete until non-cash purchases can be made
anonymous/paper-trailless. The black market is most likely 10%-50% of the
market (depending on where you live, see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_market#Comparison_with_re...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_market#Comparison_with_regular_economy)).

~~~
fossuser
Agreed, the only thing cash has going for it the privacy/freedom it provides
from being tracked.

